# Another tire thread



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

i have a 2013 3500 HD. I got stuck last year and I must do all I can to prevent that from happening again!
The truck has the original tires, though the truck only has 20K on it. The tires have never worked out too well in the snow, so it’s time! I don’t want to go with all out snows like Blizzaks/Winterforce, etc. I would prefer skins I can keep on year round, where there is 6 of them.
Any suggestions on a good plow tire that won’t melt in summer heat? 
I know weight is my friend in this truck, but good rubber helps too!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've had good luck with hankook ATMs. They've held up well, have traction, are quiet and are reasonably priced.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have Goodyear Duratrac's both my trucks. They're the best mud/snow combo tires I've used to date. The ones on my 1/2 ton (D rated) I put on in 2012, about 45K miles, might get one more winter out of them. The ones on my 3/4 ton (E rated) have about 40k on them and will be replaced soon.

All I've needed to do with the 1/2 was rotate them 5k miles. For some reason every time I have the 3/4 ton tires rotated, I've had to have them rebalanced. I'm not sure which tires I'm gonna go with next, maybe I'll get another set of Duratrac's, don't know yet. I need a tire that's good in snow and mud.

NYH1.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing beats a dedicated snow tire. That being said if I wasn't going to run a snow tire the duratracs would be my choice. I have heard mixed reviews on the Falken wildpeak at3w, many people say they're good in the snow. However, some people have reported excessive wear on heavy trucks


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

What is currently on the truck for tires.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Currently there are Michelin’s...not a fan! Some people swear by em, not me!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

The Duratrac seem like the go to. Great ratings...a bit pricey, but seems like it will be worth the investment.

Has anybody found a bargain on them?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

ratherbfishin said:


> The Duratrac seem like the go to. Great ratings...a bit pricey, but seems like it will be worth the investment.
> 
> Has anybody found a bargain on them?


I get all our tires at Dunn Tire. Don't know if you have them in your area. They used to have a deal that if the Buffalo Bills win, you get 10% during that week, not sure if they're still doing that or not. They do free rotations, flat repair ect.

Whatever tires or company you decide to go with, make sure you get an alignment.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Whatever tires or company you decide to go with, make sure you get an alignment.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


This is a Chevy thread...you dont have to do **** to them but just run em hard and put em away wet.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’m running some Advanta ATX 750 285s stock 2500s. Im happy to get two years out of tires.

Plows trailers heavy loads pay in rubber.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tall and skinny. Outside of that, the brand arguments go on for days.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Tall and skinny. Outside of that, the brand arguments go on for days.


Nevermind...


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Nevermind...


I get it... skinny for more PSI hitting the ground... but still the rubber matters. A wide tire spreads out the load and gives less PSI on the ground. Look for sipes. Tall so you don't get high-centered. I'm ready for new rubbers also. I think I'm going with-https://www.toyotires.com/tire/pattern/mud-tires-open-country-mt


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the tall and skinny thing is a little over rated. My area averages over 125 inches of snow a winter from fluffy lake effect to wet heavy nor’easter snow. 

I have 285/70-17's on my 1/2 ton and 275/70-18's on my 3/4 ton. With the Duratrac's, traction has never been a issue, be it mud during hunting season or snow when plowing. The 1/2 ton has a limited slip rear end and the 3/4 ton has the auto locking rear end. I also run the correct ballast/counterweight. 

NYH1.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> The 1/2 ton has a limited slip rear end and the 3/4 ton has the auto locking rear end.
> 
> NYH1.


What makes you think the 3/4 ton has a auto locking rear and not a LS? - just wondering-


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

gasjr4wd said:


> What makes you think the 3/4 ton has a auto locking rear and not a LS? - just wondering-


The auto-locking rear end is part of the Snow Chief group, which my truck has.

NYH1.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> The auto-locking rear end is part of the Snow Chief group, which my truck has.
> 
> NYH1.


From one site-
NOW CHIEF GROUP: $695
"Snow Chief" Badge
Clearance Lamps
Anti-spin Differential Rear Axle
Transfer Case Skid Plate Shield
750-Ampere Maintenance-Free Battery
160-Ampere Alternator
LT245-70R17E BSW On-/Off-Road Tires

and another-
*Snow Chief Package*
Ram Truck's newest option ($780 on Ram 2500 / $490 on Ram 3500) includes heavy-duty front springs, underbody protection, high-output alternator, skid plate, clearance lights, off-road tires, auxiliary I/P switches and a limited-slip differential to the truck. Great upgrade for off-roaders, too.

So, no locker. Just another limited slip. If you've ever driven a truck with a true auto-locker, you would know it. Night and Day difference, and you may not ever want to drive it in the snow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

ratherbfishin said:


> i have a 2013 3500 HD. I got stuck last year and I must do all I can to prevent that from happening again!
> The truck has the original tires, though the truck only has 20K on it. The tires have never worked out too well in the snow, so it's time! I don't want to go with all out snows like Blizzaks/Winterforce, etc. I would prefer skins I can keep on year round, where there is 6 of them.
> Any suggestions on a good plow tire that won't melt in summer heat?
> I know weight is my friend in this truck, but good rubber helps too!


if you don't want dedicated snow tires, carry these in your truck.

https://www.tirechain.com/Tire-Chains-Emergency-Large-Truck.htm


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> I think the tall and skinny thing is a little over rated. My area averages over 125 inches of snow a winter from fluffy lake effect to wet heavy nor'easter snow.
> 
> I have 285/70-17's on my 1/2 ton and 275/70-18's on my 3/4 ton. With the Duratrac's, traction has never been a issue, be it mud during hunting season or snow when plowing. The 1/2 ton has a limited slip rear end and the 3/4 ton has the auto locking rear end. I also run the correct ballast/counterweight.
> 
> NYH1.


You realize you are running a tall skinny tire right????


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> You realize you are running a tall skinny tire right????


the 275/70/r18 is the stock size on my F350's. They're not very skinny. Just put my winter tires on yesterday - back is still sore.....

I thought skinny tires were more in the 235 width range


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> the 275/70/r18 is the stock size on my F350's. They're not very skinny. Just put my winter tires on yesterday - back is still sore.....
> 
> I thought skinny tires were more in the 235 width range


All in comparison.

your 275 tires are around 10-1/2 inches wide or so... not very wide in grand comparison to say a 325/60R18 with a dang near 13" wide tread and sticking out past the wheel wells... those are skis on the snow.

I agree a 235 is skinnier, but what is your second number... not very many 33" tall tires like your 275's in a 235 that I have ever seen.

I always preferred a 255/85R16 Mud Terrain when I plowed. 33" tall, 10" wide. Just my liking though.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> You realize you are running a tall skinny tire right????


That depends on who you ask. A lot of guys consider 235/245 size tires for for plowing to be better.

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> That depends on who you ask. A lot of guys consider 235/245 size tires for for plowing to be better.
> 
> NYH1.


To short though.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

gasjr4wd said:


> From one site-
> NOW CHIEF GROUP: $695
> "Snow Chief" Badge
> Clearance Lamps
> ...


Anti-Spin is a generic term Chrysler uses. Ford used Trac-Lock, GM used Positraction, Mopar used Sure-Grip ect.

My truck has an AAM 11.5" rear end. There were two differentials available for both Ram and GM models in 2015 (non-Power Wagon). The standard open diff. and the auto-locking diff. It's not a locker like a Detroit Locker. If one wheel spins about 100 RPM's faster then the other, it automatically locks the diff. (auto-locking) so both wheels get equal traction. Once the road speed hits about 20 MPH the diff. unlocks itself.

It's the same system used in 3/4 and 1 ton GM's (G80 Gove-Lock I think it's called). I believe GM uses a similar diff. in their 1/2 with the 9.5" rear end.

Here's how it works. This is in a Chevy but Ram uses the same system, they both use AAM front and rear axles.






NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> To short though.


Not really, a 235/80-17 is 31.8" tall. A 265/70-17 is a tad shorter.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Is that the lsd with clutch packs or the Gleason toque sensing Diff that is gear driven?

Or does the AAM only come with the Gleason?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Is that the lsd with clutch packs or the Gleason toque sensing axel that is gear driven
> 
> Or does the AAM only come with the Gleason?


No clutch plates, I believe they use worm/sun gears in their place. And there's an actuator that locks and unlocks it.

My 1/2 ton has the traditional clutch plate LSD.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> Not really, a 235/80-17 is 31.8" tall. A 265/70-17 is a tad shorter.
> 
> NYH1.


To short... 

The two tires you said you run are a both right around the 33" tall range


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

If I didn't have the lifetime powertrain warranty, I'd put a Detroit Locker in the rear and an Eaton Truetrac in the front. I don't want to do anything that could affect the warranty.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> To short...
> 
> The two tires you said you run are a both right around the 33" tall range


Correct. I have no complaints with my size tires.

NYH1.


----------

